# Schleienfutter



## Mr. Boilie (9. Juni 2008)

Habe dieses Jahr schon zwei Schleien beim Angeln mit Boilies auf Karpfen überlisten können. Die Fische waren Beifang beim
Karpfenangeln eine davon war 48 cm die andere hatte 59,5 cm und 6 Pfund schwer.
Beide Fische wurden auf einen 18mm Pop Up gefangen sehr dicht ca. 2cm über dem Grund.
Das Gewässer an dem ich fische ist sehr Groß und es gibt dort sicherlich noch mehr in der letzten Größenordnung.

Da ich von der gezielten Angelei auf Schleien nicht so viel Plan habe stelle ich jetzt meine Frage.

Gibt es ein Futter mit dem man diese Fischart besonders wuschig machen kann?
Was wäre vielleicht ein noch geeigneter Köder?


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Dunkles Grundfutter, Mais und viele kleingeschnittene (Mist)Würmer


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Da sollte ich wol ma meine Armalite MK II zum Einsatz bringen und etwas feiner fischen.
Würdet Ihr dennoch einen kleinen Pop up als Köder verwenden?


----------



## gründler (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Abgedunkeltes oder grünes Futter ist die beste Wahl,grün zieht an manchen Seen sehr gut(Algenimitation)
dazu Maiskörner Pinkis und Würmer Würmer!
Dann dürfte nix schiefgehen.
lg


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

und als Hakenköder???


----------



## gründler (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Na der beste Schleinköder bleibt Wurm Tauwurm Mistwurm Dendro,dann Schnecken Kleinstlebewesen Maden Pinkis etc.Kannst ja Boilies mit Wurmgeschmack herstellen#h
lg

Ps:Zimt,Caramel bißchen süßlich machen das Futter,aber nicht zu viel sonst kommen viele Brassen wenn vorhanden.Abgesehn davon wenn Brassen da sind finden die auch die Würmer die lieben die ja nun auch mehr als genug.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Habt Ihr schon mal mit Maden oder Tauis am Haar gefischt?


----------



## gründler (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Ne nur am Haken direkt,wenn du selbsthakmethode meinst laß die Spitze vom Haken frei stört nicht,oder du must die Würmer oder Maden irgendwie am Haar festkriegen.#c
lg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Aber wie soll man die Maden da drauf kriegen?
Stell mir das gerade so vor wenn du die dann durchborst wie ein Boilie platzen die doch.
Oder macht man das mit Maden anders?


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Mit Partikelkleber von Kryston "Bogey".


Ich glaub ich werd Schleienhunter:vik:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> Mit Partikelkleber von Kryston "Bogey".
> 
> 
> Ich glaub ich werd Schleienhunter:vik:



Bevor ich damit anfange, ziehe ich doch lieber 2-3 Stück wie immer auf einen Haken auf.
Denn von diesen Kleber halte ich  überhaupt nichts.


----------



## tenchhunter (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal mit Maden oder Tauis am Haar gefischt?


 
Schau mal nach so 'nem 'Madenclip' von Korda, die wurden extra fürs Schleienangeln mit Festblei gemacht.
Die gibt's in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## gründler (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Schau mal nach so 'nem 'Madenclip' von Korda, die wurden extra fürs Schleienangeln mit Festblei gemacht.
> Die gibt's in verschiedenen Größen.


 

Sachen gibt es,die gibs gar nicht#6
lg


----------



## Tricast (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Davon hast Du keine Ahnung Gründler mit deiner CIPS-angelei. Norddeutsche Klappermontage und angeklebte Maden sind Dir fremd, genau wie das beidhändige anschlagen.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Kxnst (18. März 2010)

*AW: Schleienfutter*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man die Maden da drauf kriegen?
> Stell mir das gerade so vor wenn du die dann durchborst wie ein Boilie platzen die doch.
> Oder macht man das mit Maden anders?


 

Es gibt auch so Madenringe wo du die Maden draufstechen kannst und das am Haar befestigst .


----------



## Brassmann (18. März 2010)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Was 3 Post über dir schon vor gut 2 Jahren jemand geschrieben und erklärt hat


----------



## David Kanal (18. März 2010)

*AW: Schleienfutter*



Brassmann schrieb:


> Was 3 Post über dir schon vor gut 2 Jahren jemand geschrieben und erklärt hat





|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:


----------



## LeineAngler93 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

|good:


----------



## Siddy (19. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Ich habe mal gehört das  man mais aus der dose kleinpüriren muss und dan mit kakaupulver michen soll .


----------



## Tipp (20. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*



Siddy schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört das  man mais aus der dose kleinpüriren muss und dan mit kakaupulver michen soll .



Ja, man sagt so. Ich hab das mal bei Matze Koch gesehen, als er diese 100€ Aufgabe mit den Schleien gemacht hat.


----------



## Dunraven (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Oh ja, und dann habe ich ihn an dem Tag an meinem Hauskanal getroffen. Neben Hechte kommt man da an Schleien normal kaum vorbei, aber er hat es echt gut geschafft sie nicht zu fangen (und das obwohl die da in der Gegend einfach nicht beim Aalangeln als Beifang auszuschalten sind, die sind einfach zu gierig). Aber war auch kein Wunder, seine Plätze waren auch nicht optimal gewählt. Aber ok er hat es später ja noch in einem anderen Kanal geschafft.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Ich halte nichts von Heldenverehrung, aber Matze is cool. Und er kann ja nix dafür, daß er Ostfriese ist...

Wieso hast Du Ihm denn nicht geholfen, wenn Du Dich da so gut auskennst und man kaum dran vorbeiangeln kann?

Wer an seinem Hausgewässer die Tricks kennt, hat leicht reden...
Wenn man es aber schafft, auf Kommando, innerhalb von 24 Stunden, einen Fisch zu Fangen, von dem man kaum Ahnung hat, verdient das schon Anerkennung! 
Selbst wenn das mit den 24 Stunden gefaked gewesen sein sollte (so, wie er sich gefreut hat, glaub ich mal, daß es echt war...). Seine Schleie Hat er bekommen!

Schön, daß Du das anerkennst!


----------



## Dunraven (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Z.B. weil ich gar nicht wusste das es seine Aufgabe war in 24 Stunden eine Schleie zu fangen. Außerdem kennt er sich selbst auch gut genug aus, der hockt ja alle Nase lang irgendwo am Kanal oder See, sei es auf Karpfen, Zander oder beim Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Hecht. Und mit Tricks hat das auch nicht viel zu tun. Die Schleien stecken im Kraut, genau in den Einbuchtungen. Er hat halt an der Spitze der Krautbestände gefischt, also nicht ganz nah am Ufer sondern eher zur Mitte hin. Da werden die sicher auch vorbei kommen wenn sie auf Futtersuche gehen, nur stecken sie meistens halt im Kraut. 

Ich selber angele auch nicht gezielt auf Schleien, nur wenn alle 10m eine aus so einer Bucht abhaut wenn man beim Spinnfischen oder Senken ist, und wenn immer wieder Schleien auf der Senke landen, oder den Tauwurm für Aal nehmen der 50 cm dicht am Ufer liegt, dann kann man sich auch ein Bild davon machen wo sie halt stecken. Wobei seine Idee ja nicht schlecht war und für mich auch eine eine erfolgversprechende Methode darstellte. Ich denke er hätte auch irgendwann eine bekommen, wenn er eben da auch länger geblieben wäre. Aber er hatte ja den Zeitdruck wie er im Video dann sagte. Und er hat ja auch selber gemerkt das er da zu leicht an den vielen Schleien vorbei fischen kann (und das man da genug fangen kann hatte ich ihm gesagt). Also ist er ja an ein Gewässer gewechselt wo er eben fast nicht an denen vorbei fischen kann. Statt 12m eben 5m oder so breit.  

Und das mit dem keine Ahnung bereite ich mal. Der sitzt wie gesagt alle Nase lang auf Karpfen und Aal, ect. an Der fängt dabei auch seine Schleien als Beifang, da geht es ihm sicher auch nicht anders wie mir.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Dein Beitrag hat sich ein bisschen nach Klug*******rei angehört.
(Im Sinne von "Der Depp hat sich angestellt...")
Deswegen meine Antwort.

Aber war ned ned bös gemeint.
Und Dein letzter Beitrag hat Dich ja sowieso rehabilitiert!

Nur weil man einen Fisch regelmäßig als Beifang hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man ihn so gut kennt, um ihn sofort fangen zu können.
Und der Heimvorteil ist halt nie zu unterschätzen...


----------



## Dunraven (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

Es sollte eher zeigen das die Filme eben selten die ganzen Nullfänge zeigen. Habe ihn letztes Jahr mit Moni am See getroffen. Haben uns eine ganze Zeit unterhalten weil er Barsche (und evt. Hechte) fangen wollte und er auch nicht schlecht ist im Infos aus der Nase ziehen. 
Bis dahin hatten sie nichts gefangen, dann wirft er nach der Pause wieder aus, erster Wurf und Biss. Ein mini Hecht statt eines Barsches. Bin dann zur anderen Seite vom See wo auch einer saß. Der hatte auf Wurm beim einholen einen 80cm Hecht bekommen. Habe ihn ein paar Tage später im Angelladen getroffen (als ich zurück war waren sie weg) und sie hatten halt an dem Tag nichts außer dem mini Hecht sagte er (ein paar Fotos haben sie von dem noch gemacht).

Wie Du schon sagst, Heldenverehrung ist übertrieben, und das wollte ich nur sagen. Bei einer vernünftigen Unterhaltung bekommt er genau so Infos wie andere Leute mit denen die Unterhaltung gut ist. Man muss ja nicht die eigenen Lieblingsplätze sagen damit sie besetzt sind, aber Infos und Tipps sind doch kein Problem wenn beide sich gut unterhalten.


----------



## strawinski (27. März 2011)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

hatte erfolge mit freier leine auf tauwurm...ne starke rute in die seerosen reinhängen und warten.
als mischung nehm ich oft pürierten mais mit semmelmehl, maismehl und kleingeschnittenen würmern
wurm mal in honig oder anderen tunken ist auch net schlecht...aber die brassen und rotaugen nerven halt


----------



## allrounder7 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schleienfutter*



Siddy schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört das  man mais aus der dose kleinpüriren muss und dan mit kakaupulver michen soll .




ja dass stimmt aber ich würde noch ein paar einzelne maiskörner dazugeben.Und ein paar gramm haferfloken schaden auch nicht.


----------



## allrounder7 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schleienfutter*

also zum schleienangeln mach ich mein futter immer selber, den damit hatte ich schon viel erfolg.
so geht´s : 1/2 dose mais pürieren,
                einfach nach gefühl etwas kakao,paniermehl und haferfloken 
                dazu geben.dann ein paar ganze mais körner und ein paar 
                maden (vorher eingelgt in zimt) dazugeben.zu guter letzt nehme ich ein paar tropfen von dem flüssigen forellilockstoff und tropfe 
sie ihnen.( der lockstoff ist nicht geradee billig deswegen spaarsam damit umgehen)
HAKENKÖDER : made-mais kombi


----------

